# Converting NiteRider Storm HID to Li-Ion?



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

Has anyone converted their NiteRider Storm HID light to a Li-Ion battery pack? The battery that came with the light is a 13.2v NiMH. That battery is now dead and I want to replace it with a 14.4v Li-Ion battery pack instead. I called Niterider to ask about the maximum voltage that the ballast is rated for, but they were no help. I know the peak voltage on the Li-Ion pack will be about 16.8v when its fully charged, so I'm concerned about damaging the HID ballast. Anyone have success with this conversion?


----------



## ghawk (Sep 14, 2007)

Make Your Own with a voltmeter in hand or one of these.
http://www.all-battery.com/li-ion18...tectedrechargeablebatterywithdcconnector.aspx
I built my own for an L&M Arc with:
https://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=998#Bikelights
http://www.all-battery.com/li-polifepcm.aspx
Be careful !
CAUTION: when working with Li-ion cells, they are very sensitive to charging characteristics and may explode if mis-handled. 
User should have enough knowledge on Li-Ion rechargeable batteries in charging, discharging and assembly before use. 
We are not responsible for any damage caused by misuse or mishandling of these Li-Ion batteries 
Strongly suggest that you use our smart Li-Ion battery charger to recharge the battery pack 
Never use conventional DC adapter to charge the battery module) We are NOT responsible for any damage that is caused by the misuse of the Li-Ion Battery


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

You will damage the ballast without using some type of voltage regulator between the battery and the light. That light uses the Welch Allyn B10N003 ballast. The max instantaneous voltage is 15.5v and the max continuous voltage is 15v. The ballast won't blow up instantly, but after using being run over voltage 5-10 times, it'll start having problems where the light won’t strike when you turn it own. Especially when the battery voltage isn’t at it’s fresh off the charger peak. After a while, it’ll quit working all together.


----------



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

MtbMacgyver said:


> You will damage the ballast without using some type of voltage regulator between the battery and the light. That light uses the Welch Allyn B10N003 ballast. The max instantaneous voltage is 15.5v and the max continuous voltage is 15v. The ballast won't blow up instantly, but after using being run over voltage 5-10 times, it'll start having problems where the light won't strike when you turn it own. Especially when the battery voltage isn't at it's fresh off the charger peak. After a while, it'll quit working all together.


Thanks for the info. I actually tried to use this nifty 13.2v regulator/switch with the light.

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4463

But the output voltage from the switch when connected to the Li-Ion battery is 13.0 volts and the HID light will not start. I suspect that the Niterider light shuts down when the battery voltage goes below 13.2v. I think I need a regulator with a slightly higher output.


----------



## digdug (Mar 18, 2005)

Did you ever convert your Niterider HID NiMH to Li-Ion. I too have a Storm 2. Have used the light for several years. The brick size battery still provides a long run time, but will no longer maintain a charge after several days. Anyone made a succesful change or know of someone that provides a complete kit.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I converted my Nite Rider HID (can't remember the exact model) using this battery:

http://www.all-battery.com/148volt-2700mahheavydutyli-polypackwithpcb.aspx

and I used 2 of these regulators in parallel to handle the current:

http://www.all-battery.com/10wstepdownadjustableswitching.aspx

I was able to set the regulators to a max of about 13.8 volts, which has been enough to consistantly run my light for the last 2 years or so. I use it about 3-4 times per week for commuting to or from work. The only problem is leakage. If I don't charge the battery within about 24 hours of using it, I don't have the "juice" to get home. It has never failed me though if I charge it within 24 hours of use.

I wired it such that the Li-Ion charger that i use bypasses the regulators to feed directly into the battery.


----------



## digdug (Mar 18, 2005)

*Thank you.*

Thank you for the info. I will try it. Thanks again.


----------

